# Seite legal?



## Fabian Frank (17. August 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, obs hier rein gehört, hab aber kein anderes Passendes Forum gefunden...

So es geht um folgendes. Mir wollte neulich einer einen Trojaner schicken (er hat gemeint, istn steam pw cracker) und das über das Torrent-Netzwerk.

Dann hat er mich auf diese Seite gelockt...

Jetzt aber mal was anderes:
Ist diese seite nicht illegal? Ich mein, da werden ja sehr viel Filme und Spiele angeboten...(eig. alle...)....

Oder ist da der Seitenbetreiber nicht schuld sondern die, die die torrents hochladen?

Danke!

Grüße,

FabiFrank


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2006)

Ja, die Seite IST illegal (bitte entferne den Link, sonst macht das sicherlich ein nicht erfreuter Mod/Admin).


> So es geht um folgendes. Mir wollte neulich einer einen Trojaner schicken (er hat gemeint, istn steam pw cracker) und das über das Torrent-Netzwerk.


Per Bittorrent KANN man dir nichts »schicken«. Das System braucht immer Dich als aktiven Menschen der die Torrent-Datei herunterlädt und im Torrent-Klienten startet. Ich vermute mal er hat Dich dazu überredet eine .torrent-Datei herunterzuladen oder er hat Dir diese geschickt.



> Oder ist da der Seitenbetreiber nicht schuld sondern die, die die torrents hochladen?


Die Seitenbetreiber hosten das a) im Ausland wo die Gesetzeslage für sie sicherer ist und b) reden Sie sich damit heraus das sie ja den Inhalt an sich nicht anbieten, sondern nur suchen/auflisten.

Lies bitte folgendes:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73842


----------



## Maik (18. August 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, die Seite IST illegal (bitte entferne den Link, sonst macht das sicherlich ein nicht erfreuter Mod/Admin).


Der Link ist rauseditiert, damit sich hier niemand vor lauter Neugierde einen Trojaner einschleust, und das Thema an dieser Stelle geschlossen.


----------

